# WTB: R35 Caliper Crossover Tube/Pipe



## SkylineLvr82 (Nov 26, 2012)

Might be a bit of an odd request and long shot, but I am in need of a front caliper crossover tube/pipe. If by chance you have all 4, I may be interested in buying them all. I know I can get one made, but I'm having a difficult time finding a shop local to me that can make them for me. Plus I'm a bit OCD and would prefer to maintain the OEM look. Thanks.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t think there available to buy from Nissan other than part of a brand new caliper


----------



## SkylineLvr82 (Nov 26, 2012)

I know, that's why I'm asking here in case someone may have a damaged caliper or something they're willing to pull it off of.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you tried the Brembo place at brackey northants, I’ve used them for stuff but it has been a long time.


----------

